

Anyone looking for a PHP/RoR/Node.js developer in the Twin Cities? - baconomatic

Is anyone in the Twin Cities looking for a web developer with five years of experience with PHP and one year in both RoR and Node.js?  I've also been working with HTML/CSS/JS for the past five years.  My email is my profile if you are interested in contacting me.  Thanks!
======
relaunched
Make sure you put it in the 'about' section of your profile, b/c the email
field is private. Feel free to reach out to me, my email is in my profile.

~~~
baconomatic
Thanks, I've added it now! I'll be contacting you shortly.

